# Happy Canada Day B@#ches!



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2016)

149 years of maple syrup loving apologies and counting.  Here's an educational video for all of you that want to be like us.  I'm looking at you, @Marine0311, @pardus and @Muppet .


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 1, 2016)

"Hey, did you hear they made 'O Canada' gender neutral?"

"What, you mean like... chicks can sing it now?"


Heh.    _Bonne fête du Canada!_


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 1, 2016)

Out of all the nationalities I have always wanted to be, American Light has not been one of them....;)


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Out of all the nationalities I have always wanted to be, American Light has not been one of them....;)



At least our beer isn't light.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 1, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> At least our beer isn't light.



Lol...yeah, you _do_ have that going for you....the beer is awesome...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 1, 2016)

Canada has a few things they should export to their more deserving neighbors down south.

Maple Sugar for example.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 1, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Canada has a few things they should export to their more deserving neighbors down south.
> 
> Maple Sugar for example.
> 
> View attachment 15937



So we're going that route with this thread, too??

Fine by me.  :-"

Elisha Cuthbert.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2016)

...while I love your bacon, I have to ask. How do you let your country fuck up it's own national anthem ?

Hosers. 

O Canada: parliament votes to make national anthem lyrics gender neutral

_Canadian lawmakers have voted to change the country’s national anthem to make the lyrics gender neutral, a move that comes as the new Liberal government focuses on being more inclusive toward women.

The bill would change the English version of O Canada to remove the words “in all thy sons command” and replace them with “in all of us command”._


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 1, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> So we're going that route with this thread, too??
> 
> Fine by me.  :-"
> 
> ...


I'll see your blonde and raise you two.....


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 1, 2016)

Well, those certainly work for me.  But since some of you are into other types, I will offer this up:


----------



## policemedic (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canada Day, @RackMaster !


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canuckistan day!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canada Day! Open the beer taps!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jul 1, 2016)

America must seize their syrup and Tim Hortons! 

Happy Canada day!


----------



## pardus (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canada Day Wankers!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canada Day, ya hoser!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canada Day!!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 1, 2016)

Sellout crowd at Rogers Center in Toronto, tie game against Cleveland, now in the 11th. 

Drinking RED beer and will have a Bloody later in honor of our hosers to the North.


----------



## Dame (Jul 1, 2016)

Dressed all Calgary style today. Wore red blouse and my new red boots to work just for you guys! Told everyone Happy Canada Day!
(I'm now under investigation for "foreign" sympathies.)


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...while I love your bacon, I have to ask. How do you let your country fuck up it's own national anthem ?
> 
> Hosers.
> 
> ...



Someone let the Libtards run the country.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 3, 2016)

Whenever I am around a lot of Canadians, I am always surprised by how hot many of the women are.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Whenever I am around a lot of Canadians, I am always surprised by how hot many of the women are.



It's the water and fresh air.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2016)

My step-grandfather was  French Canadian.  Toughest son-of-a-bitch I've ever encountered, stronger than should be humanly possible.  Nothing entertained me more than seeing him get pissed off about "something" and brute-strength his way thru the obstacle (usually a dock we were trying to pull out of the lake or a tree that would not fall right), all the while mumbling in a combination of French and English - the only discernible phrase being "Mother Fucker". 

He loved Canada and flew the flag in his front yard til the day he died.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 3, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> It's the water and fresh air.


Why do you export the fat uglies to Florida then?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 3, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Why do you export the fat uglies to Florida then?



Because that is where the fat uglies of all persuasions tend to migrate, especially with all the tourist traps. Can't get frostbite on their cankles from wearing flip flops in 80F weather because you're too fat to put on real shoes.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 3, 2016)

I see many women from all around the world in my job. Canadians are definitely a top 8 country for hotness. Probably top 5 if it were just the Quebec girls.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 3, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I see many women from all around the world in my job. Canadians are definitely a top 8 country for hotness. Probably top 5 if it were just the Quebec girls.



Iceland would be top three.  But that's a different thread...this is all about some love for Canada ;)


----------



## Brill (Jul 3, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Iceland would be top three.  But that's a different thread...this is all about some love for Canada ;)



South Africa!!!

Go Canada.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 3, 2016)

Agree. 

Canada invented hockey and poutine. Two of my favourite things in the world. 

Thank you, Canada!


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Why do you export the fat uglies to Florida then?



RK said it correctly and we can be cruel Fuckers when we want to.  



SpitfireV said:


> Agree.
> 
> Canada invented hockey and poutine. Two of my favourite things in the world.
> 
> Thank you, Canada!



You're welcome.   Can you get proper cheese curds there or do you use shredded?  A good poutine needs real squeaky cheese curds and a shit load of hot beef gravy.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 4, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> RK said it correctly and we can be cruel Fuckers when we want to.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.   Can you get proper cheese curds there or do you use shredded?  A good poutine needs real squeaky cheese curds and a shit load of hot beef gravy.



There's a place down south that will send up curds that are still pretty fresh by the time they get here (on a priority courier I think). I've used those for some I made once and it was good, made a nice roux gravy to go on it. At the moment a company called Burger Fuel is selling it and that's pretty nice and I don't have to make it, score. Downside is is that I've had it from them when it's not been hot hot gravy and the curds haven't melted much :/


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2016)

Canada gave us Rush and a host of amazing people.

It also gave us Nickelback.

Fuck Canada.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jul 4, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Canada gave us Rush and a host of amazing people.
> 
> It also gave us Nickelback.
> 
> Fuck Canada.



Justin Beiber and Drake as well.  Toronto is a continuous threat, that we ignore at peril to our listening enjoyment.


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> Justin Beiber and Drake as well.  Toronto is a continuous threat, that we ignore at peril to our listening enjoyment.



That's right. Fortunately, we have a solution.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2016)

Canada Day has been over for like a week. It's the fucking Fourth of July. Let's move the fuck on. Dismissed.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2016)

Not our fault 'Merica has taken over our weekend. :-"


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 4, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Not our fault 'Merica has taken over our weekend. :-"



Were you even a country in 1776?  No? Kthanksbye.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> Were you even a country in 1776?  No? Kthanksbye.



You don't need to be a country to own a weekend.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> You don't need to be a country to own a weekend.



_Helen Reddy_........Are you embarrassed enough now? Can we end this? Can we move on with American awesomeness? Motherfucking George fucking Washingfuckington?  Or are you still trying to get the moose antler out of the grill of your _American _car????


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 4, 2016)

I like Canadians, they are like Americans, but speak funny and tend to turn a pink color in south Texas. :-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2016)

Helen Readdy?  She's the least of my worries!  What else has this Canada "contributed"?
- Celine Deon?
- Matthew Perry?
- Jim Carrey?
- Michael Bubley
- Seth Rogen
- Drake
- Alanis Morrisette
- Tom Green

And Many many more...but also...Canada exported that fucking Justin Beiber.  And for that unforgivable sin....


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 4, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> Were you even a country in 1776?  No? Kthanksbye.



Only part of the GREATEST EMPIRE THAT EVER EMPIRED. 

GOD SAVE THE KING!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jul 4, 2016)

Americans:  "That country is great.  Look, they gave us this, that and the other thing over there!  Plus look at how hot the chicks are!"

July 4th rolls in

Americans:  Fuck those guys!


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2016)

- Not Canadian Day
- Not 'Merica
- Not open for further replies.

(Yes, I just used my powers for evil. Microaggression for everyone!)


----------

